# Help with unexpected wee-weeing!



## Kissyfur (Jul 23, 2004)

HI there,

Well, I thought I had Maggie pad trained really well and she was doing so well (for months) and now she is all of the sudden wee-weeing in other rooms (not all the time but occassionally). What in the world? Could this be excitement, a bladder infection? She is 8 months old and she knows where her wee wee pads are and is so good about it. Until recently and I just had brand new carpet installed. Any thoughts?


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

did you always have carpet?


sometimes, when an animal smells something new in his territory...they'll mark it. that could be the problem. make sure you start back to puppy training. i do this whenever we're in a new place. like we're going to hopefully move by the end of this year---im going to puppy train again. 

puppy train---like just make sure that you have a constant eye, show them where the wee wee pad is, or where the bell to tell you that they want to go outside is. and when they go potty in designated place---lots of praise!!










just in case, see if theres a bladder infection. but i dont think there is because you said you just got new carpets and thats when it started.







good luck!


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------

